# Back Country Ghost Flats



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/2956751800.html


----------



## tonyd (Apr 29, 2012)

That's the exact one I was looking at.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

me thinks that is a lil high


----------



## tonyd (Apr 29, 2012)

I figured the price was a little steep. 
Maybe I can get some good direction here.
I'm looking for a boat that will handle a moderate chop, and like I said I know I will get a little beat up and wet. Something that drafts no more than 10" and moves fairly well as far as speed/wholeshot goes. My budget is right around 12k if I could spend less obviously better.


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Look for an older hpx,mirage,or dolphin super skiff. Maverick master anglers are nice boats also


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

That price seems a little high...


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

there is a fishing guide on the website: mbcforums.com, he is selling his 1998 Mavericks Mirage II for 15K beautiful boat, i wanted it but it was outside my budget by 5K so take a look at it man, it's Beau-T-Ful!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That price might be right on because the ad says low hours however the seller fails to state the exact hours. The power pole looks older. The bennet pumps JL marine used were junk. I would go see it in person. BC's are nice little skiffs. That hull looks alot like a super skiff... Offer 10k


----------



## tonyd (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw that mirage, it's nice but I doubt he'll go for 12k. I found another one a year older out in Naples for less but I have to call both of them and see how many hours each has. The one in Naples has a 115 and its a 171.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Price is high..just google back country ghost for sale on google and you'll see a couple 01's with 90's that have sold for mid 10k's. This one is sold but check it out for example http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/classifieds/1345-back-country-169-ghost.html


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's one for you to check out , 01 bc ghost with 90 yam for 8900...http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/2941316397.html


----------

